# رأيك مهم .. أدخل هنا



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة للجميع †

نطرح هذا الموضوع لنستقبل أرائكم بخصوص تثبيت لون الخط و حجمه في المشاركات السريعة 
رأيك يهمنا فالرجاء اختيار أحد الخيارين من الاستطلاع 

سلام المسيح للجميع ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت يا قمر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مش فى ايدينا يا روز
عشان تثبيت التنسيق ده ليه مشاكل كبييره جدا 
وطبعا الكلام ده كله روك اللى يقدر يقرره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*اي نعم اؤيد
ساعات بكسل اغير اللون و حجم الخط في الردود السريعه
ربنا يباركك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت,, وشكـــرا​*


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم*
*تم التصويت*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الموضوع مش فى ايدينا يا روز
> عشان تثبيت التنسيق ده ليه مشاكل كبييره جدا
> وطبعا الكلام ده كله روك اللى يقدر يقرره


*
كيوبيد روك هو اللي طلب اجراء الاستطلاع  



my rock قال:




بالنسبة لتثبيت لون الخط و حجمه، فهو خطوة كبيرة يجب علي أن أعرف رأي أكبر عدد من الأعضاء به قبل تنفيذه، فلا يمكنني تطبيق فكرة مبنية على رأي شخصين او ثلاثة فقط. فتستطيعون إفتتاح إستطلاع جديد في القسم العام لأتأكد من ضرورة إضافة هذه الخاصية.


أنقر للتوسيع...



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*أينعم

تم التصويت​*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم ,,
تم التصويت*


----------



## marcelino (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش هتعمل ضرر كبير

وكانت فى منتديات زمان شغاله كويس ومعملتش مشاكل
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نـــــعـــــم*​


----------



## Alcrusader (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم            
شكراً عل الإقتراح


----------



## farou2 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم اؤيد اذا لم يكن فيه ضرر 
وشكرا يا وردة ​


----------



## Henry lovejesus (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الموضوع مش فى ايدينا يا روز
> عشان تثبيت التنسيق ده ليه مشاكل كبييره جدا
> وطبعا الكلام ده كله روك اللى يقدر يقرره



بالعكس
مفيش اي مشاكل خالص
دا هو كود بسيط هيتحط
و انا اقترحت الاقتراح دا علي ماي روك قبل كدة
و اعتقد جاء الوقت

و اعتقد ان المنتدي محتاج شوية اضافات برمجية ، بما انو اتنقل علي سيرفر جديد اكثر سرعة و افضل آداء​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> بالعكس
> مفيش اي مشاكل خالص
> دا هو كود بسيط هيتحط
> و انا اقترحت الاقتراح دا علي ماي روك قبل كدة
> ...




انا جربت قبل كده هاكة التنسيق يا جيسوس سون
وعملة عندى لود على ال cbu
عشان كده قولت هيعمل مشاكل لانها حصلت مشاكل معايا
لكن معرفش اذا كان فى طريقه تانيه مش بتعمل لود ولا لا


----------



## holiness (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التصويت ..


----------



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اكيد بأيد وكنت من العالم الاوائل الي طرحوااا الموضوع 

انشالله نشوف هي الميزة عنا في المنتدى

الرب يباركم 

وننتظر قرار روووووووك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم 
تم التصويت يا قمر​


----------



## النور الجديد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نــــــــعـــــــــــــــــم
تــــــــم الـــــتــــــصــــويــــــت
يــــــا وردتــــي الـــجـــمـــيـــلـــــة​


----------



## حمورابي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية
في الحقيقة لفته ِ رائعة ونظرة دقيقة في هذا الموضوع . 
قبل فترة تكلمتُ مع الأخ العزيز  حول إضافة بعض الخطوط الى المنتدى . 
او تعديل خاصية إرسال المشاركات لكي تكون 
مثلاً 

نكتب في برنامج الورد ونقوم بتلوينها . وننسخ ما كتبناهُ ونلصقهُ في المنتدى ويكون كما هو اللون وحجم الخط 
وهذا يساعد المحاور او كاتب التعليق على إضافة جمالية أكثر على الموضوع وسرعة في كتابة التعليق بشكل متناسق وجميل وهذه الخاصية موجودة في منتديات كثيرة . 
مما يساعد على إختصار الوقت ايضاً 

ف انا من رأي يتم التعديل على خاصية إرسال المشاركات لكي تكون مثلا ً ك منتدى القمص عبد المسيح 
قمتُ بكتابة مقالة في برنامج الورد وبخط نادر تقريباً ولكن حينما وضعتُ الموضوع كما قلتُ كوبي وباست في منتدى 
كان كما كان في الورد وظهر بشكل جميل وأعطى الموضوع رونق أكثر مما يساعد القارئ على المطالعة في الموضوع نظراً لما يتكون من جمالية في المظهر . وأكيد في المضمون . 

ولكم الحكم والقرار . 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> في الحقيقة لفته ِ رائعة ونظرة دقيقة في هذا الموضوع .
> قبل فترة تكلمتُ مع الأخ العزيز  حول إضافة بعض الخطوط الى المنتدى .
> او تعديل خاصية إرسال المشاركات لكي تكون
> ...




خش هنا يا استاذى تعديل الخيارات
وانزل عند واجهة تنسيق النصوص
وخليها زى ما فى الصوره بالظبط
وبعد كده انقل من الورد عادى جدا هيتنقل بنفس التنسيق






اختار اللوحة المتقدمه - الصندوق الاحترافى


----------



## MAJI (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا صوتت بنعم لان هناك مشاركات بحجم كبير جدا او صغيرا جدا 
وكذلك تغيير الالوان شئ يؤخر الرد وفي كثير من الاحيان تفصل عندي الشبكة وتفشل الردود
اما اذا كانت هناك مشاكل في هذا الاجراء فطبعا التقنيين ادرى


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم 
تم التصويت يا روز
شكرا ياقمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت *​


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_تم التصويت_​


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت
*


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اهاااااااااا انا اختارت يا حبي


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح تم التصويت*​


----------



## توما (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*على بركة اللة ...

نووووووو بروبلم ات اووووول !!!*​


----------



## youhnna (4 سبتمبر 2010)

صوتنا


----------



## dodo jojo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا
تم التصويت..شكرا ورده*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم *
*تم التصويت*​


----------



## govany shenoda (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التصويت​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

هل ممكن توضيح كيف تريدون هذه الخاصية ان تعمل؟ من أين تختار نوع النص و لونه و حجمه؟ بأي طريقة و بأي شكل؟ أي صورة لموقع آخر يحمل هذه الخاصية؟


----------



## fateh210 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لا اعرف اي شيئ عن المسيح سوى المعجزات


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

fateh210 قال:


> انا لا اعرف اي شيئ عن المسيح سوى المعجزات


*
اذا اردت ان تعرف عن السيد المسيح و المسيحية تصفح هذه الاقسام فهنا ليس القسم المناسب! 

الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


​*


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا اؤيد تثبيت لون الخط و حجمه *
*ميرسى ع الاستطلاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا .............. لا أوافق

الأختلاف له مذاقه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعم 
تم التصويت يا ريد 
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انا جربت قبل كده هاكة التنسيق يا جيسوس سون
> وعملة عندى لود على ال cbu
> عشان كده قولت هيعمل مشاكل لانها حصلت مشاكل معايا
> لكن معرفش اذا كان فى طريقه تانيه مش بتعمل لود ولا لا



يا باشا من غير هاكات ولا يحزنون
هتدخل علي قالب البوست بت ليجاسي
و تروح علي متغير المشاركة
و تحطه بين اكواد html لتنسيق النص

المسألة سهلة

​


----------



## حمورابي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية

فقط توضيح . 

انا أؤيد البرمجة التي تسمح بالتنسيق في برنامج الورد وبالنسخ يكون نفس النوعية في المنتدى ولقد وضحهُ أحد الأحبه . مشكوراً .  فقط . 
اما تحديد برمجة خاصة في الرد ولن تقدر ان تغيرها . لا أعتقد هذا الأمر سوف يكون محبوب للكثيرين . 
فكل واحد يختلف عن ألأخر في التعبير و إظهار الجمالية . 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*


My Rock قال:



هل ممكن توضيح كيف تريدون هذه الخاصية ان تعمل؟ من أين تختار نوع النص و لونه و حجمه؟ بأي طريقة و بأي شكل؟ أي صورة لموقع آخر يحمل هذه الخاصية؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


كل المطلوب انك توسط المشاركة
و تخليها بفونت كبير شوية بشكل افتراضي بدون ما احنا نختار الحاجات دي

مكمن تشوف الطريقة هنــــا

انا أرجح انو يكون الخط الافتراضي Arial و بتنسيق Bold
و يكون بلون اسود و متوسط الصفحة
زي تنسيق مشاركتي دي بالضبط
اعتقد هيكون شكله كويس*​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> كل المطلوب انك توسط المشاركة
> و تخليها بفونت كبير شوية بشكل افتراضي بدون ما احنا نختار الحاجات دي
> ...




لا أعتقد إنه هذا هو المطلوب.
الأعضاء يطلبون خيارات (من خلال لوحة التحكم) يحددون فيها لون و شكل و حجم المشاركة بصورة ثابتة, ن هذا بحسب ذوق كل عضو و إختياره للالوان و الأحجام التي تناسبه.

فأنا مثلاً، أكتب باللون الأزرق الفاتح و الحجم 4 و الخط tahoma
فالمطلوب ان أحدد اللون و الحجم و الخط لكي لا أعيد إختياره مع كل رد جديد أكتبه.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*


حمورابي قال:



تحية

فقط توضيح . 

انا أؤيد البرمجة التي تسمح بالتنسيق في برنامج الورد وبالنسخ يكون نفس النوعية في المنتدى ولقد وضحهُ أحد الأحبه . مشكوراً .  فقط . 
اما تحديد برمجة خاصة في الرد ولن تقدر ان تغيرها . لا أعتقد هذا الأمر سوف يكون محبوب للكثيرين . 
فكل واحد يختلف عن ألأخر في التعبير و إظهار الجمالية . 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا أخ حمورابي
التغيير فقط هيكون علي الخيارات الافتراضية
يعني لو انا كتبت مشاركة ولم أضيف اي تنسيق أبدًا
ستظهر التنسيق بالشكل الافتراضي الذي نقترحه نحن الآن و نقيم الاستطلاع بشأنه

اما في حالة ان صاحب الموضوع اختار تنسيق خاص ، فسيظهر تنسيقه بشكل عادي

علي سبيل المثال مثلا لو انا كتبت مشاركة ومضفتش أي تنسيق ستظهر كالتالي​*
هذه المشاركة بواسطة جيسس سون

*احنا عاوزينها تظهر (بدون أي تدخل مني) بشكل افتراضي بهذا الشكل مثلا​*
*هذه المشاركة بواسطة جيسس سون​*
*اما من يقوم بتنسيق مشاركته تنسيق خاص ، فسيظهر تنسيقه حسب ما يختار مثلا بهذا الشكل​*هذه المشاركة بواسطة جيسس سون​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> 
> فقط توضيح .
> 
> ...



هذه الخاصية تحتا الى تغييرات كبيرة سنحاول تطبيقها حين تحديث المنتدى لاحقاً.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا أعتقد إنه هذا هو المطلوب.
> الأعضاء يطلبون خيارات (من خلال لوحة التحكم) يحددون فيها لون و شكل و حجم المشاركة بصورة ثابتة, ن هذا بحسب ذوق كل عضو و إختياره للالوان و الأحجام التي تناسبه.
> 
> فأنا مثلاً، أكتب باللون الأزرق الفاتح و الحجم 4 و الخط tahoma
> فالمطلوب ان أحدد اللون و الحجم و الخط لكي لا أعيد إختياره مع كل رد جديد أكتبه.




*بالظبط يا روك
تقريبا ده اللي كلنا نقصده
كل واحد يثبت رده ع حاجه معنيه
بدل ما يعدله في كل مشاركه
​*


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*موافق وشكرا لك...*
*الرب يسوع يبارككم...*


----------



## besm alslib (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت *

*ويعطيكم العافيه* ​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بالظبط يا روك
> تقريبا ده اللي كلنا نقصده
> كل واحد يثبت رده ع حاجه معنيه
> بدل ما يعدله في كل مشاركه
> ​*



القصد مفهوم، لكن المشكلة في طريقة التطبيق.
من السهل إضافة خيار لنوع الخط و خيار لحجم الخط و خيار آخر، لكن خيار لون الخط سيكون من الصعب إرفاق كافة الألوان في قائمة منسدلة.

أيضاً، هل تريدون خيار تفعيل و تعطيل هذه الخاصية. ماذا لو كانت الخاصية مُفعلة و إختار العضو تلوين مشاركته بألوان آخرى؟ ماذا لو كان غرض العضو أن يكتب مشاركته بدون اي تلوين و تكبير اساساً؟

كما ترى هناك العديد من الإتحمالات التي يجب اخذها بالحسبان قبل البدأ ببرمجة الفكرة.


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تم يا زهرة قصدي الوردة الحمراء


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> القصد مفهوم، لكن المشكلة في طريقة التطبيق.
> من السهل إضافة خيار لنوع الخط و خيار لحجم الخط و خيار آخر، لكن خيار لون الخط سيكون من الصعب إرفاق كافة الألوان في قائمة منسدلة.
> 
> أيضاً، هل تريدون خيار تفعيل و تعطيل هذه الخاصية. ماذا لو كانت الخاصية مُفعلة و إختار العضو تلوين مشاركته بألوان آخرى؟ ماذا لو كان غرض العضو أن يكتب مشاركته بدون اي تلوين و تكبير اساساً؟
> ...




*ممكن تثبت الخط والحجم ومش مهم اللون
بحيث نغيره اثناء المشاركه
والافضل تكون خيار تفعيل او تعطيل
عشان كل واحد يقدر يتحكم برحته​*


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت *

*أنا مع إحتفاظ كل عضو بمواصفات ُمعينة لكل مشاركاته *

*مع إمكانية التغيير لزوم إحتياج كل مشاركة لإبراز نِقاط هامة ... لتسهيل المهمة على القارئ في المتابعة *


----------



## جيلان (4 سبتمبر 2010)

done......


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2010)

iهو بالحقيقة شيئ كويس انة بيتم تثبيتة
لكن بالاول بنعرف شو تأثيرات هايدا على المنتدى او السيرفر عامة
وهايدا شيئ برأى روك لانة ادرى بتكنيكال المنتدى عموما
سلام ونعمة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_ نعم
تم التصويت _​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> iهو بالحقيقة شيئ كويس انة بيتم تثبيتة
> لكن بالاول بنعرف شو تأثيرات هايدا على المنتدى او السيرفر عامة
> وهايدا شيئ برأى روك لانة ادرى بتكنيكال المنتدى عموما
> سلام ونعمة



لا يوجد تأثيرات سلبية في تطبيق الفكرة على سيرفر المنتدى الحالي


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أيضاً، هل تريدون خيار تفعيل و تعطيل هذه الخاصية. ماذا لو كانت الخاصية مُفعلة و إختار العضو تلوين مشاركته بألوان آخرى؟ ماذا لو كان غرض العضو أن يكتب مشاركته بدون اي تلوين و تكبير اساساً؟
> *


​


> *
> *​



_ديه نقطة كويسة جدا يا زعيم_
_ولو زى ما فهمت انى من حقى اختار تفعيل الخاصية اوتعطيلها_
_معتقدش ان فى حد هيعترض_ 
​​​


----------



## dodoz (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_تم التصويت_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 سبتمبر 2010)

صوت ..وماما قلتلي بتصوت ليه يا واد ..قلتلها عاوز أثبت الخط
​


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2010)

fady_temon قال:


> صوت ..وماما قلتلي بتصوت ليه يا واد :010105~332:..قلتلها عاوز أثبت الخط​


 


*عسل عسل عسل *

*:36_19_1:أخ عملنا للراجل مشاكل عائلية *


----------



## GoDz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*Done Thank You *​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> هل ممكن توضيح كيف تريدون هذه الخاصية ان تعمل؟ من أين تختار نوع النص و لونه و حجمه؟ بأي طريقة و بأي شكل؟ أي صورة لموقع آخر يحمل هذه الخاصية؟




روك
الاختيارت بتكون من لوحة التحكم  من تعديل الخيارات
ممكن اجبلك هاكه تشوف فكرتها وتنفذها بطريقه متعملش لود على السيرفر



*












*


----------



## marcelino (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*زمان فى منتدى شباب ماريوحنا كانت بتتعمل اوتوماتيك

بمجرد الرد بطريقه معينه فى الموضوع كان بيتثبت اوتوماتيك

لم نكن نحتاج لتعديلها من لوحه التحكم !
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *زمان فى منتدى شباب ماريوحنا كانت بتتعمل اوتوماتيك
> 
> بمجرد الرد بطريقه معينه فى الموضوع كان بيتثبت اوتوماتيك
> 
> ...



بتتعدل مره واحده من لوحة التحكم يا مان
وبعد كده بتفضل ثابته ولو حبيت تغير التنسيق بتخش لوحة التحكم تغيره براحتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااريت ..*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التصويت
ثانكس ياروزا​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الهاك في المرفقات​


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> الهاك في المرفقات​




هناك مشكلتين في الهاك. الأولى برمجية لا تتماشى مع الإصدار الآخير هنا، و الآخرى قاعدية، ففيها تعديل على قاعدة البيانات الأساسية و هو شئ غير مُحبذ.

سأقوم ببرمجة الفكرة بطريقتنا الخاصة التي لا تحتوي على اي مشاكل برمجية و لا تصميمية.


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> هناك مشكلتين في الهاك. الأولى برمجية لا تتماشى مع الإصدار الآخير هنا، و الآخرى قاعدية، ففيها تعديل على قاعدة البيانات الأساسية و هو شئ غير مُحبذ.
> 
> سأقوم ببرمجة الفكرة بطريقتنا الخاصة التي لا تحتوي على اي مشاكل برمجية و لا تصميمية.


*
ربنا يقويك يا زعيم  و يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2010)

إنتهينا من برمجة الفكرة (تصنيع محلي بمواصفات عالمية ) و تجربتها مع طاقم الإشراف و تستطيعون تجربتها الآن. تستطيعون إختيار حجم و نوع الخط الإفتراضي من خلال تعديل الخيارات في أسفل الصفحة.

سأضع الشرح يوم غد، لكن تستطيعون التجربة في الوقت الحالي و الرجاء الإبلاغ عن اي مشكلة تقنية، لان الخاصية هي من برمجتنا و ليست مأخوذة من موقع آخر لذلك تحتاج الى تجربة و فحص للتأكد من صحة عمل الخاصية.


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انا جربت وكله تمام

ناقص اللون بقى ​


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> انا جربت وكله تمام
> 
> ناقص اللون بقى ​



من الصعب إضافة كل الألوان التي تناسب كل الأذواق، إضافة الى أن مكانيكية عمل البرمجة التي أضفناها تعتمد على القيم و ليس على الوصف او اللون، لذلك اللون سيبقى شئ إختياري يختاره العضو مع كل مشاركة، بحسب رغبته و بحسب مزاجه و هو شئ لا يأخذ سوى ضغطتين بالماوس.


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> من الصعب إضافة كل الألوان التي تناسب كل الأذواق، إضافة الى أن مكانيكية عمل البرمجة التي أضفناها تعتمد على القيم و ليس على الوصف او اللون، لذلك اللون سيبقى شئ إختياري يختاره العضو مع كل مشاركة، بحسب رغبته و بحسب مزاجه و هو شئ لا يأخذ سوى ضغطتين بالماوس.




تماااااام مافيش مشكله كده كويس بردو وأسهل من الاول

انا بس كنت فاكر انه نفس الهاك بتاع زمان اللى كان بيثبت نوع وحجم ولون الخط

ومكانه كمان  سواء  فى النص او على جنب

بس شكله انقرض الهاك دة هههههه​


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لا الهاك تم برمجته من جديد و غير معتمد على أي هاك سابق. الطريقة الحالية لا تضيف أي عبئ إضافي على المنتدى مقارنة بالهاكات الآخرى.

سنرى إمكانية خزن كافة التنسيقات عندما نحدث المنتدى للنسخة الرابعة بعد كم شهر من الآن، لكن حالياً أعتقد الإضافة مفيدة و تسهل تنسيق المشاركة مقارنة بالسابق.

​


----------



## max mike (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت*


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أعتقد الإضافة مفيدة و تسهل تنسيق المشاركة مقارنة بالسابق.
> 
> ​



بكل تأكيد .. ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## GoDz (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روك كلو تمام وجارى التجربة*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا يا روك على التنسيق 

بس ليه ما في تثبيت للخط ؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح إستعمال الخاصية على الرابط التالي: *خاصية نوع و حجم الخط الإفتراضي *


----------



## جارجيوس (28 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم....................​


----------



## qwyui (30 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم اوافق


----------



## Alcrusader (30 سبتمبر 2010)

.....ok


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*نعـــــم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*خاصية نوع و حجم الخط الإفتراضي*


----------

